# A needed post.



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have been holding off on posting this, but I have finally decided it is time because of some of the other posts I have seen. I know this will help some of the members work more safely.

I know there are many members like myself who have to watch what they buy, for whatever reason, and some are just working and trying to raise a family. We all love the woodworking we do in what free time we have. There is no way I can buy a pair of 'The Grippers'. That's almost my food budget for a whole month, now that I live alone. And that's just a strait up fact.

I am not here to step on anyone's toes, or make anyone feel like I am pointing this at them. What
I am saying is, some of us just cannot afford the 'Gripper', and some of you have tried to pass guilt onto
those who cannot. I know it is not your intention but statements like 'how much are your fingers worth' are not really helpful to anyone.

There is a safe alternative that has been tried and proven by professionals for many, many years. The 'Gripper' is an excellent product, but not the only way to be safe on the table saw, or the jointer or the router table.

I am not saying the 'Gripper' isn't a great product, I am sure it is. But I know for a fact it is not an original idea. These push blocks have been used for years by professional woodworkers who know what they are doing, and know their way around their equipment. I have been using one of these for as long as I have owned a table saw, and that's a long time.

As to the push block, it is simply two 8 inch pieces of 2x4 ran through the jointer. The only piece that
really needs to be edge joined is the piece that glues into the dado on top of the base (this can also be done on the saw). The base of the push block should also be flattened on the jointer, or by belt sanding, if no jointer is available. The blocks we used were definitely not flat when we ran them across the jointer. We use a small piece of hardboard for the tab, but almost any thin piece of scrap you have can be used. As far as safety goes this type of push block raises your hand much higher, so it is much safer. On short or small stock a kickback is almost impossible, on longer stock you can make the base a little longer. Your hand is at least 5 inches above the blade. That's about 5 inches plus the thickness of the wood you are cutting. You can actually make safe cuts on extremely small stock safely with these.

Most of the time your hand will even be above the top of your saw fence. You will cut the bottom
of the block anytime you make a cut directly over the blade, So What? The base and tab are completely sacrificial. When it gets chewed up to bad to use just throw it in the stove box, and make another one or two.

These are so simple to make you can actually make one in about 15 minutes. These are made
with nothing but tight dados and glue, no brad nails, staples or screws. You don't even have to cut the
45* on the back of the top piece, or round the edges like we do. It only takes 20 minutes for the
glue to set up on a tight fitting dado, and then you can be using it.

I gonna tell you a true story that's kind of hard to believe, and very humorous at the same time. We had a great old carpenter in our maintenance department that used this type of push block on the saw and the jointer most of the time. He was a finish carpenter and a fine woodworker, and had been from the end of WW2, where he was a B-17 pilot. He was nearing retirement, and one day he was using the jointer without any kind of push block, he slipped and cut a finger off. He was off work a short time, and then right back to work. When he got back to work, and was asked what his wife had said about him loosing a finger, he said she commented "so what you SOB, now you've got 2 stubs". I don't think she really said that, but that was just his sense of humor showing up, after a bad situation. He repeated that story at his retirement party in front of her and promptly got chastised. He was a great old man, and taught this old electrician a great deal.

If you look closely at the right hand corner of the stained push block, (I made for a very special friend), right above the tab, there is a sitting rabbit that showed up in the grain of the wood after staining it. You can even see both ears on it. Wood, like many other creations on this earth, is truly a wonderment to me.

Most of the photos are self explanatory, but I did caption some of them for a better effect.
I really hope this helps some of you in your woodworking.
Remember you still need to use all the caution around any blade or bit!!! Spinning or not!

Dick


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dick,

Thanks for the detailed instructions, photo shoot, and that great story. The most important thing to take away from ALL of the safety posts is to use SOMETHING that will keep your hands out of the way of the cutters or blades.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Dick, Thanks for sharing. I agree with you about the insulting nature of some of the posts. I also agree that the Gripper is a nice accessory. However I think it promotes a less safe method of doing some cuts. Proper technique(like cutting thin strips to the left of the blade) is almost always a better and safer alternative. 

I have used push blocks similar to yours. They are indeed quite inexpensive and very effective. Thanks again for reminding us that safety doesn't have to be expensive or fancy!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice push block. But when I make one like that I don't get quite as fancy. I just glue one chunk to the other, the only major difference is the time it takes the glue to dry.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This type of thing has always been a frustration of mine. When it comes to woodworking, there are a LOT of ways to safely accomplish the same task. I think the great part of these forums is that we have the opportunity to share the methods that work for us. While it is rare (thankfully) on this forum, there are some that do push their way is the only way method. I do think we all need to take a step back, and realize that this is a very diverse forum, and we can all learn from each other. I think the awesome part of woodworking is that 10 people can build the same project using 10 different completely methods and tool sets, meaning that the are many ways to successfully and safely accomplish the same task.

That said, I think MicroJig makes great products, I have their splitter on my table saw. I very much respect the fact that their products are made in the U.S. (made in Miamisburg Ohio, about 5 minutes from where I live), and that the business itself is U.S. based (in Florida) I do not own a GRRRIPPER yet. I do think they are on the expensive side. I am interested in buying them as the way they are made, they are non-destructive (unless you accidently push it through the TS blade) where a push block is eventually going to need to be remade, and ultimately I will buy a couple. However, I have had other tool/safety needs that have taken my priority, and believe that the methods I have in place today are equally safe.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Willway said:


> But I know for a fact it is not an original idea. These push blocks have been used for years by professional woodworkers who know what they are doing, and know their way around their equipment. I have been using one of these for as long as I have owned a table saw, and that's a long time.


You are right... Used push sticks and push blocks for years. Various designs and variations. The push block design in the following free plan should look familiar... and was published in 2007. (That design was not original then.)
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/107/107-pushblock.pdf

One thing I always wanted to share was about the woodworking store-bought rubber-footed push blocks that they are proud of (price wise)... I've always used the medium density rubber-based "grout floats" found in the tile section of big box stores... can be had there for under $4. 

Whether a push stick or push block, like I've said- first is having them there where you can see them and use them. Next is having yourself "conditioned" to use them... instead of "oh-yah, must remember to..." If you have it and don't use it, then it's just like removing your blade guard for making that one cut and it gathering dust, because you didn't put it back on and continued to cut. 

For the hobbiest, there isn't anyone looking over your shoulder (except maybe the wife...) to hound you about what you "should" be doing. It's on us to police ourselves.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Those are good designs. I am also one of us who has not rushed out to buy the Grripper yet. Looks like a great tool but there are many other ways to skin the cat as the saying goes and they work too.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good post Dick, excellent!!. I too have not purchased the Griipper, but I have used one and they are a great product, no question about it. I too choose to spend my money on other things.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

NiceG316 said:


> This type of thing has always been a frustration of mine. When it comes to woodworking, there are a LOT of ways to safely accomplish the same task. I think the great part of these forums is that we have the opportunity to share the methods that work for us. While it is rare (thankfully) on this forum, there are some that do push their way is the only way method. I do think we all need to take a step back, and realize that this is a very diverse forum, and we can all learn from each other. I think the awesome part of woodworking is that 10 people can build the same project using 10 different completely methods and tool sets, meaning that the are many ways to successfully and safely accomplish the same task.
> 
> That said, I think MicroJig makes great products, I have their splitter on my table saw. I very much respect the fact that their products are made in the U.S. (made in Miamisburg Ohio, about 5 minutes from where I live), and that the business itself is U.S. based (in Florida) I do not own a GRRRIPPER yet. I do think they are on the expensive side. I am interested in buying them as the way they are made, they are non-destructive (unless you accidently push it through the TS blade) where a push block is eventually going to need to be remade, and ultimately I will buy a couple. However, I have had other tool/safety needs that have taken my priority, and believe that the methods I have in place today are equally safe.


Mike I lived and worked in your area for many years. I lived just outside Xenia and worked for a major corperation in Dayton as their cheif electrician.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice job ALL OF YOU GUYS!!!! When I first started to read this post, I thought to myself "UT-OH here we go"....

To my surprise this was superbly presented, well received and commented on in a most respectful manner..This is how opposing points of view, difference of opinions etc should and need to be handled...

With all of the crap that occasionally tends to get thrown around here just because we all don't see things the same way,, this was/is most welcome. Certainly not the only example of the pleasant exchange of information and opinion, I just thought it worth commenting on...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Very nice job ALL OF YOU GUYS!!!! When I first started to read this post, I thought to myself "UT-OH here we go"....
> 
> To my surprise this was superbly presented, well received and commented on in a most respectful manner..This is how opposing points of view, difference of opinions etc should and need to be handled...
> 
> With all of the crap that occasionally tends to get thrown around here just because we all don't see things the same way,, this was/is most welcome. Certainly not the only example of the pleasant exchange of information and opinion, I just thought it worth commenting on...


Thanks Bill and to all of you for the comments. I was hoping this would be accepted as simply a comment on safety. By the way I do use the Micro Jig Steel Pro splitter, even though I feel it is also grossly overpriced. I do think you should always use some kind splitter when making long cuts and ripping. And by the way the holes in the plate, and the dust collector, does stop the dust from accumulating on top of the saw.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Good post Dick.
Mike, thanks for the PDF.
Very Good


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

A note about the splitter, for the small pieces it is, it does seem expensive. I think what you are really paying is the jig included for installing. I do agree, it is a great option for an after market splitter for those of us who have older table saws.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have mentioned this before but feel it is worth repeating. I was making some straight cuts with my table saw and my foot slipped. My plastic push stick hit the saw blade and needless to say the damage it suffered would of been far worse on my hand!

Regardless of the type you use a push stick WILL save your fingers. I posted the Router Workshop plans for a decent push stick you can make yourself as a sticky under our Project Plans section with Rick's permission. It is easy to modify this plan to suit your project needs.

I think the Grr-Ripper is a great product and am happy with mine but it is not the right choice for every job.

Good post Dick. Anything we can do to encourage members to use push sticks is ok by me.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What I appreciate about your post is that you offered a practical solution. I have a Grripper and am hopeful for a second from Mrs. Santa because it is a great safety device. But I do think that your real point is about safety. When you consider the kind of damage that spinning blade could inflict, any safety edge you can manage is a good thing. I have been fortunate enough to be able to buy many tools and accessories, but I know my situation is different. When I offer suggestions, I hope it is clear that they are suggestions only, not the "only" way to do woodworking. Or, one size does NOT fit all. Thanks again for a very useful post. This is a mighty friendly bunch on this Forum.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Ditto on agreeing with you and a good presentation, It is not just safety issues but also supplies, cleanup tips, etc - many seem to promote products instead of solutions. You provide a better alternative to grippers for safety but what about the vinegar conquers rust on blades. bits and tools. This is not about money, it is about common sense.

If you want a non-slip surface for your "grippers" or a non-slip surface for routing go to Wal-mart or Big Lots and get non-slip shelf liner - same stuff at 1/3 the cost.

Again thanks for bringing up this point as the cost of all supplies and equipment have gotten way out of hand.

Thanks - Baker


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

*Push block*

Willway...... Thanx for the post.... This is a nice, simple design.....
Going to make one today, and retire my 50 year old, home made one....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Willway said:


> I have been holding off on posting this, but I have finally decided it is time because of some of the other posts I have seen. I know this will help some of the members work more safely.
> 
> I know there are many members like myself who have to watch what they buy, for whatever reason, and some are just working and trying to raise a family. We all love the woodworking we do in what free time we have. There is no way I can buy a pair of 'The Grippers'. That's almost my food budget for a whole month, now that I live alone. And that's just a strait up fact.
> 
> ...


I've only just come across this thread which is obviously aimed squarely at ME. I of course had no intention of upsetting anyone and I'm surprised that you took offence. Lets be sensible about this, for instance members show great saw tables or CNC machines that they have bought but because I can't afford them I simply find them interesting then go back to what I have.
As for the GRR-Ripper, as I said at the time, all woodworkers have made all kinds of pushers, see the shot of one that has featured in many of my routing threads which has 80 grit paper on the push side to ensure nil slip, BUT, I found the GRR-Ripper to be so Superior to anything that I had used previously that I really was excited about it and still am, it's a great safety tool for those who can afford one or two, for those who can't, carry on with the bast that you have, I don't sell these pushers so I have nothing to gain except the knowledge that I have passed my "discovery" on to a very large membership so I have a clear conscience.


----------



## mrk10989 (Aug 8, 2013)

As a relatively new member, I must say how much I enjoy learning the "tricks of the trade" from other members. One of my pleasures is learning about commercially available solutions and the craft-made options. 
Thanks to all...
Doug (Green Oak, Michigan, USA)

...One who makes no mistakes makes nothing..


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Dick,

As you have shown it is simple to make a push block from scrap materials that helps keep your fingers away from the blade. 

As Theo points out it doesn't have to have the dados, the blocks can be butt jointed and the tail piece can be glued or screwed to the back.

The important thing for everyone to remember is to use whatever safety device they can whether it is a high priced store bought device or a homemade device.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I've only just come across this thread which is obviously aimed squarely at ME.


I must have missed something then, because I didn't feel it was aimed at you at all Harry. I'm a big fan of yours. Just keep going like you have been. :yes4:


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> .


Ahh.... the pink fence. Haven't seen that in a picture in a long time!


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I did go through and re-read the post. I don't think Harry or anyone else in that thread said anything wrong. It is a great product and there is no reason that anyone can't be excited about it and wanting to share it with the rest of the world. We have seen much of the same from those who have purchased a SawStop. 

That said, I do think the OP of this thread does raise a good point. I have seen other threads (again, I will repeat, typically rare on this forum, but much more common on others) where people have downright put down others who have disagreed with their points. I don't think for one minute anyone should stop sharing their excitement when they come across a new product, as that new product will likely help others as well.

Just know that the weekend-warrior type hobbyist is often on a limited budget and has other financial priorities outside the woodshop. As much as this person wants to buy the latest innovations in safety, it takes time to save the money needed to purchase these often expensive items. I also see how innovative these woodworkers can be, and do very well coming up with solutions they can use till they get to the point they are able to afford that item, be it a grr-ripper or a sawstop.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a great post. I purchased a plastic pistol grip handle from Rockler to build a jig that I never made. I used the plastic one as a pattern to make my own grips out of 5/4 oak. My plan is to use one of these to build this style push block. I will install two dowels in the bottom of the grip ad then all I have to do is drill two matching holes in the sacrificial 2/4 so I can quickly move the handle to a new sacrificial 2/4 base when needed. I will post pictures when I get time to build it.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I've only just come across this thread which is obviously aimed squarely at ME. I of course had no intention of upsetting anyone and I'm surprised that you took offence. Lets be sensible about this, for instance members show great saw tables or CNC machines that they have bought but because I can't afford them I simply find them interesting then go back to what I have.
> As for the GRR-Ripper, as I said at the time, all woodworkers have made all kinds of pushers, see the shot of one that has featured in many of my routing threads which has 80 grit paper on the push side to ensure nil slip, BUT, I found the GRR-Ripper to be so Superior to anything that I had used previously that I really was excited about it and still am, it's a great safety tool for those who can afford one or two, for those who can't, carry on with the bast that you have, I don't sell these pushers so I have nothing to gain except the knowledge that I have passed my "discovery" on to a very large membership so I have a clear conscience.


Harry this post was NOT pointed at you or any other individual on this forum. It is pointed at all of us who feel we have the only way to do something, or the only tool to do it with. I am afraid all of us were created as opinionated individuals, including ME. I am sorry you feel that way, but believe me I would never do anything to purposly offend you or anyone else on this forum.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

When I first saw the Gripper I said I am going to get one of those, so I did. I used it on and off than one day when I was using my hand saw I thought this would be a good push stick. So I copied the shape of the handle on a piece of 3/8 plywood and now use that as the push stick. The gripper has been sitting on the shelf for over a year. Anyone want a gripper for half price?


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

My only thought on the subject. Rave profusely about the merits of the object and then end the remarks. This should take care of all the possibilities of misunderstanding/misinterpretation of the rest of the dissertation.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

NiceG316 said:


> I do think the OP of this thread does raise a good point. I have seen other threads (again, I will repeat, typically rare on this forum, but much more common on others) where people have downright put down others who have disagreed with their points. I don't think for one minute anyone should stop sharing their excitement when they come across a new product, as that new product will likely help others as well.


Agreed


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dick, the reason that I reckon the thread was aimed at me was this passage:
" but statements like 'how much are your fingers worth' are not really helpful to anyone."
That was the title that I chose because being familiar with advertising I knew that it would be noticed, and I wasn't wrong! By the way Dick, I'm not in the least bit offended by your thread, I just thought that it should be put in perspective. I did of course mention that we've all made pushers in the past but the GRR-Ripper was something way beyond all those that I have made.
Just to keep the records straight, when we left England for a new life in Australia in 1964 we sold everything so that we could buy and furnish a home as soon as possible after settling in. My first purchase was a Skil corded drill, which I still have, I then bought a jig saw attachment for it. this was followed by a second hand 1/4hp motor and a bearing block from which I made an under-powered saw table and other tools were added as I could afford them. My current well equipped shed has taken all these years to build up so I do understand where you're coming from Dick.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Theo, take a look at my last post!

Doug. MY tall pink fence appears in my current almost completed project, "Routing for beginners part 5.

Stan. I can't help members remarking on the thread be it positive or negatively and why would I want them to? Vigorous discussions can't be a bad thing.


----------

